# Username change



## ConstantSea (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi, is there anyway I could change my username on here?
Thanks


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 8, 2012)

Pm Alex


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 8, 2012)

As Stealth states, Alex is the only one (the more visible mod team can not change usernames).

PM Alex and be patient. You most likely won't get a same day response, so hang in there if takes a bit of time for him to get back to you.


----------



## ConstantSea (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks


----------

